# help with ati tool



## o-power (Nov 29, 2004)

hay all
im trying to rais my core and memory speed of my 9600xt (256mb).
the default is 500/250 i tried rais it 2 515/295 and did set clock, and all worked fine, even 3dmark score got high in 300 points.
but when i do restar to my pc and looking in ati tool the core and the memory coming back to 500/250
what do i need to do to make it stay on 315/295??


----------



## bim27142 (Nov 29, 2004)

you mean 515/295?....there is an option to load a certain setting in start-up... it's just there, explore atitool...


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Nov 30, 2004)

Or you can can use RaBit (sp?) and flash the new settings permenantly, although I avoid this because I don't need those extra cycles when I'm loading Windows and such.


----------



## Slayerstaps (Nov 30, 2004)

*moved* posted in the wrong place...


----------

